

Government doesn't rule the world, Goldman Sachs rules the world - glenngillen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lqN3amj6AcE

======
sp332
It's true, everyone was worried about international governments, they forgot
to worry about international people.

~~~
gaius
Ahem: [http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2011/09/26/goldman-sachs-
draws-u...](http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2011/09/26/goldman-sachs-draws-up-
deeper-cuts/)

Doesn't look very world-ruling to me!

